# Colorful Crushed Fillers



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2015)

What source/s do y'all use to buy your various filler? I would like to get some turquoise (or something that looks like it) and maybe a gew other colors. What are some of the better materials to work with?


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 1, 2015)

There's a jeweler in el paso that sells terquoise rejects for $16 a pound and I just crush it myself. I love the look of crushed inlay terquoise.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> There's a jeweler in el paso that sells terquoise rejects for $16 a pound and I just crush it myself. I love the look of crushed inlay terquoise.



I finally got your box filled with peanuts and mailed yesterday. Tell Lynne to open it I put a short note in for her.


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I finally got your box filled with peanuts and mailed yesterday. Tell Lynne to open it I put a short note in for her.


Thanks Kevin! I'll let her know :) I still have something for you, I haven't forgotten about it I just haven't been back to ohio to pick it back up. Also, if you'd like a pair of earrings for your wife just let me know what shape and wood and I'll work on some :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> What source/s do y'all use to buy your various filler? I would like to get some turquoise (or something that looks like it) and maybe a gew other colors. What are some of the better materials to work with?


I like Turners Select Crushed Stone and Crushed Stone Powders. It may be more expensive than crushing your own...but the convenience and consistency is hard to beat. Craft Supplies.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 1, 2015)

It's much cheaper to crush your own if you don't mind messing with it a but. I just made a mortar and pestle out of metal piping and a pipe cap screwed to the end for the pestle and a bigger cap for the mortar. It doesn't take long to crush, and then you can use bigger pieces if you want to fill a wider gap by not crushing it as much. Ive been thinking about getting a crappy coffee grinder to powder it even more when I want it finer. I think it would probably work pretty well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 1, 2015)

I haven't found a good source for crushed malachite yet but would like to. Although I've heard crushed malachite is pretty toxic if you breathe it in so if I get some I'll probably always use a respirator around it.


----------



## TimR (Sep 1, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> I haven't found a good source for crushed malachite yet but would like to. Although I've heard crushed malachite is pretty toxic if you breathe it in so if I get some I'll probably always use a respirator around it.


Hey Josh, same link I provided earlier is where I get my crushed malachite.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## DKMD (Sep 1, 2015)

I've used crushed fuchsite... I bought a chunk locally and stuck it in a cheap electric coffee grinder. It's a pale green color like some turquoise. I'm happy to send you some if you'd like.

There's a local guy who used powdered countertop material(like Corian). He says it's softer than stone and easier on tools. Unfortunately, I don't know where he got it.

Another friend uses dyed sawdust to fill cracks and several folks I know have used dyed/colored epoxy. One of them adds very fine glitter to his colored epoxy(@MikeMD). I bought the glitter, but I haven't tried it yet.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 1, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> There's a jeweler in el paso that sells terquoise rejects for $16 a pound and I just crush it myself. I love the look of crushed inlay terquoise.



I'd be interested in getting half a pound or a pound of you happen in there again. Does he do mail order? Website?


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 1, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I'd be interested in getting half a pound or a pound of you happen in there again. Does he do mail order? Website?


I haven't bought from him in awhile but I can try and check when I get back. I dont even remember what the place was called. I'll let you know when I get back though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 1, 2015)

@kazuma78 - if you're checking on the turquoise and the current pricing and availability, I might be interested in some, especially if it's anywhere near the $16/lb price you've gotten it for before. I'd certainly send something extra your way too to cover your time also. Thanks!


----------



## Sprung (Sep 1, 2015)

TimR said:


> I like Turners Select Crushed Stone and Crushed Stone Powders. It may be more expensive than crushing your own...but the convenience and consistency is hard to beat. Craft Supplies.



I'll likely be placing an order from them soon - and now I have something else to add to that order. Thanks!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 1, 2015)

How about alltribe? Not sure if this is a good price...

http://www.alltribes.com/1-lb-of-genuine-mixed-genuine-turquoise-rough-nuggets.html


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 1, 2015)

http://www.alltribes.com/1-lb-of-fox-sea-foam-natural-turquoise-nuggets.html


----------



## TimR (Sep 1, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> http://www.alltribes.com/1-lb-of-fox-sea-foam-natural-turquoise-nuggets.html


Yikes...I think the $16/lb for rejects is sounding like a huge deal!! 

Did some searching on that site...this isn't a bad deal for sleeping beauty turquoise...or this


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh man..the second one you linked was what i was originally looking for. But couldn't find it on my phones bookmarks....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh..and I can't remember where I saw this but, colored chalk crushed up and sealed with ca is pretty colorful....(the sidewalk chalk. Over sized and low priced)


----------



## Tony (Sep 1, 2015)

@kazuma78 

Josh, I'd like to get in line for a lb. of that as well. I've been meaning to try this out, might as well jump in. Tony


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 2, 2015)

Ill see what I can do when I get back. Im going to santa fe in October also and ive heard you can get reject terquoise on the cheap from jewelers there too. Ill probably just get as much as I can find.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 2, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Ill see what I can do when I get back. Im going to santa fe in October also and ive heard you can get reject terquoise on the cheap from jewelers there too. Ill probably just get as much as I can find.


Sounds cool Josh...count me as interested also.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Ill see what I can do when I get back. Im going to santa fe in October also and ive heard you can get reject terquoise on the cheap from jewelers there too. Ill probably just get as much as I can find.



If you make it down to me I guess I better get in line for about 10 pounds too.


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 2, 2015)

Haha if I'm able to get some I'll get as much as I can and hook you guys up. I gotta find the guy again. I'm gonna try and call some of the terquoise shops in Santa fe and see if they sell their rejects also.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Sep 2, 2015)

Another option that looks real nice take a contrasting color of woo and rip it real thin with a slight bevel say 1/4 down to nothing use bandsaw aND belt sander the pic should be pliable enough to push in along the entire Crack and conform to it use yellow glue and you will have a good fix that will not fall out at a layer date from wood movement I usually tap the shim in with small rubber mallet and then trim off excess before final san sing the pic @duncsuss saw at peabody essex had problems 150 of these in it and you can hardy notice them another view of a fix

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2015)

cliff I can i can loan you some periods man punctuation is a good thing did you see the news report about the russian mafia has anyone seen my keyboards are not that complicated man oh and don't forget to turn the oven off hand id say pancakes are pretty good thanks an occasional comma aint nothin to be frowned at either one works for me i noticed you used some upper case letters randomly at least thats a start your engines gentleman thanks



To quote someone who shall remain nameless (and no it isn't me): _"Reading a post by Cliff is like watching a high speed train wreck." _

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## David Hill (Sep 2, 2015)

Alltribes has been good for me. they usually have a selection of different minerals that you can pick from and they ship fast. Just depends on what you want to $pend.
Another place that's been kind of good is ebay---been buying from some guys in China area--some turquoise/lapis, other minerals are available and they're reasonable compared to other prices I've seen--but usually limited to 4 oz or so amounts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 2, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 2, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 2, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> There's a jeweler in el paso that sells terquoise rejects for $16 a pound and I just crush it myself. I love the look of crushed inlay terquoise.


Sounds like you and I need to talk about our next trade. Definitely need to find turquoise a bit cheaper than $100/pound.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 3, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Sounds like you and I need to talk about our next trade. Definitely need to find turquoise a bit cheaper than $100/pound.


Should have read the other posts. Lol. Looks like I'm in a long line for that hookup.


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 3, 2015)

Im not real sure how much I will be able to drum up but I will definitely be getting as much as I can! haha

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 3, 2015)

Josh, just get a yard of it in a pickup and go from there!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 3, 2015)

I like what they refer to as 'chalk turquoise' for filling, too soft for jewelry, it usually has a pale blue color that really pops in resin and finish, also easier to crush and sand. A lot of the reject stuff you get from jewelry makers, usually called 'sweepings' have very hard chunks in it and lots of brown material, that takes forever to pick out and you have about half as much as when you started. Chrysocolla is also a good material, tends to be a blue/green color, easy to crush, and cheaper than turquoise, and malachite, which is green...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Sep 4, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I like what they refer to as 'chalk turquoise' for filling, too soft for jewelry, it usually has a pale blue color that really pops in resin and finish, also easier to crush and sand. A lot of the reject stuff you get from jewelry makers, usually called 'sweepings' have very hard chunks in it and lots of brown material, that takes forever to pick out and you have about half as much as when you started. Chrysocolla is also a good material, tends to be a blue/green color, easy to crush, and cheaper than turquoise, and malachite, which is green...


Alright buddy give up your sources. Where do we find this stuff????


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 6, 2015)

Anyone ever use chrysocolla? Looks pretty close to turquoise. Found these pictures online of it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 6, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Alright buddy give up your sources. Where do we find this stuff????


Well, I don't go through a lot, so I'm still using stuff I bought at a rock and mineral convention a few years ago. There was a store down in Bisbee when I visited a couple years ago that sold chalk turquoise for $40 a lb, I'm due for a visit there again (cool historical touristy mining town) I will see if they have some if I make the trip...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Horatio (Sep 6, 2015)

Being that I mostly work in mesquite, this thread interests me and I've got some CA glue on order. I've got a ton of bowls, some "finished", with worm holes, bark inclusions, and all sorts of "features" that would be perfect to inlay. 

It so happens that I have some land that is literally a working limestone quarry and I have a virtually unlimited supply of calcite crystal. Its not colorful (ranges from clear to a pale amber color) but its "free" and I've experimented with it a while back so I know it is workable. 

In fact, I read/saw somewhere be careful with turquoise, make sure its real and not dyed calcite. Wait....dyed? Hrmm....This bears more investigation. I would like to practice some with cheaper materials before springing for more expensive stuff. I'm cheap/poor.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Anyone ever use chrysocolla? Looks pretty close to turquoise. Found these pictures online of it.View attachment 87297 View attachment 87298 View attachment 87299


Holy moly man!! $3,993.60 For that guitar!!
But it's beautiful....


----------



## DKMD (Sep 6, 2015)

Chrysocola should be easier to work than turquoise based on the Mohs scales... 2-3 vs 5-6. I've never seen any, but it looks a lot like turquoise in the pics.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 6, 2015)

I've used Crysocolla a lot, good stuff, like Doc says, easier to work with than Turquoise..... cheaper too...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 6, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Chrysocola should be easier to work than turquoise based on the Mohs scales... 2-3 vs 5-6. I've never seen any, but it looks a lot like turquoise in the pics.


Only reason I thought of it was I saw fist sized chunks for $5 today at museum of the Rockies in Bozeman gift shop and thought it looked really cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Sep 8, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Only reason I thought of it was I saw fist sized chunks for $5 today at museum of the Rockies in Bozeman gift shop and thought it looked really cool.


Sounds like I better give my brother in Bozeman a call and see if he can pick me up a chunk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

